

Web based file managers with jquery & PHP - seasoup
http://www.dreamcss.com/2009/07/file-managers-based-on-jquery-ajax-php.html

======
jcromartie
The web is a great place to explore new and more usable alternatives for
keeping track of entities/objects. It's too bad these are just flashy
hierarchical tree views.

